# Metal gear solid v: The phantom pain



## Cyberghost (Mar 2, 2015)

METAL GEAR SOLID V: THE PHANTOM PAIN

 *i.imgur.com/VRNuCFk.jpg​
Development powerhouse, Kojima Productions, continues forth the ‘METAL GEAR SOLID V Experience’ with the latest chapter, METAL GEAR SOLID V: The Phantom Pain. Ushering in a new era for the franchise with cutting-edge technology powered by the Fox Engine, MGSV: The Phantom Pain, will provide players a first-rate gaming experience as they are offered tactical freedom to carry out open-world missions.


Taking place nine years after the events of MGSV: Ground Zeroes and the fall of Mother Base, Snake a.k.a. Big Boss, awakes from a near decade-long coma. The game resumes the story in 1984, with the Cold War still as the backdrop, which continues to shape a global crisis. Snake’s journey takes him into a world where he is driven by a need for revenge and the pursuit of a shadow group, XOF.


Hideo Kojima, head of Kojima Productions, continues to ambitiously explore mature themes such as the psychology of warfare and the atrocities that result from those that engage in its vicious cycle. One of the most anticipated games of the year with its open-world design, photorealistic visual fidelity and feature-rich game design, MGSV: The Phantom Pain will leave its mark as one of the hallmarks in the gaming industry for its cinematic storytelling, heavy themes, and immersive tactical gameplay.


Key Features:


Open-World game design allowing players ultimate freedom on how to approach missions and overall game progression 
Fox Engine delivers photorealistic graphics, thoughtful game design and true new-generation game production quality
Online connectivity that carries the experience beyond the consoles to other devices to augment the overall functionality and access to the game

*System Requirements*

*MINIMUM: *
OS: Windows 7x64, Windows 8x64 (64-bit OS Required) 
Processor: Intel Core i5-4460 (3.40 GHz) or better; Quad-core or better 
Memory: 4 GB RAM 
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 (2GB) or better (DirectX 11 card Required) 
DirectX: Version 11 
Hard Drive: 28 GB available space 
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card

*RECOMMENDED: *
OS: Windows 7x64, Windows 8x64 (64-bit OS Required) 
Processor: Intel Core i7-4790 (3.60GHz) or better; Quad-core or better 
Memory: 8 GB RAM 
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 (DirectX 11 graphic card required) 
DirectX: Version 11 
Hard Drive: 28 GB available space 
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card (Surround Sound 5.1)



 ​
Source : Steam


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 3, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 4, 2015)

*MGS5: The Phantom Pain Day 1 and Collector’s Edition revealed*​
Konami has officially revealed the release date of Metal Gear Solid 5: The Phantom Pain alongside the game’s Day 1 and Collector’s Edition.

*assets.vg247.com/current//2014/06/mgs-5-phantom-pain-600x337.jpg
​
Metal Gear Solid 5: The Phantom Pain will release September 1, worldwide, as previously leaked. It will be available on PlayStation 3, PlayStation 4, Xbox 360, and Xbox One.

The PC Steam version will launch *September 15.*

The game will launch with Metal Gear Online from day one.

Two special editions are available for purchase, the Day 1 Edition, available both digitally and at retail, and the Collector’s Edition.

*Day 1 Edition*


Map (Physical Version Only)

DLC


Adam-ska Special Handgun
Personal Ballistic Shield (Silver)
Cardboard Box (Wetland)
Fatigues (Blue Urban Snake Costume)
METAL GEAR ONLINE XP BOOST


*Collector’s Edition*


Half Scale Replica of Snake’s Bionic Arm
Collectible SteelBook
Behind the Scenes Documentary & Trailers Blu-ray Disc
Map
Exclusive Packaging


*DLC*

*Weapon & Shield Pack*


Windurger S333 Combat Special Revolver
Adam-ska Special Handgun
Maschinen aktische Pistole 5 Weiss Special Handgun
Rasp Short-Barreled Shotgun Gold
Personal Ballistic Shield　(Olive Drab)
Personal Ballistic Shield　(Silver)
Personal Ballistic Shield　(White)
Personal Ballistic Shield　(Gold)

*Cardboard Boxes*


Cardboard Box (Rocky Terrain)
Cardboard Box (All-Purpose Dryland)
Cardboard Box (Wetland)

*Snake Costumes
*

Fatigues (Black Ocelot)
Fatigues (Gray Urban)
Fatigues (Blue Urban)
Fatigues (All-Purpose Dryland)

*Other*


‘VENOM SNAKE’ Emblem

*Metal Gear Online Boost*


METAL GEAR ONLINE XP BOOST

*Metal Gear Online Items*


Metal Gear Rex Helmet
AM MRS-4 GOLD Assault Rifle
WU S. PISTOL GOLD

The Collector’s Edition will retail for £99.99. Take a look at it below.

*i.imgur.com/wlSW4Z7.jpg​
Source : vg247


----------



## Alok (Mar 5, 2015)

eagerly waiting after finishing Ground Zeroes , Snake Eater and Peace Walker.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm still playing Peace Walker . Will get the physical copy since it come with MAP and is steamwork . Modding Community will be awesome as well as Metal gear Online . Take a note everyone , this will be GOTY 2015 .


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 5, 2015)

Alok said:


> eagerly waiting after finishing Ground Zeroes , Snake Eater and Peace Walker.


u have consoles ?


----------



## Alok (Mar 5, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> u have consoles ?



Emulators ftw


----------



## iittopper (Mar 5, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> u have consoles ?



Except mgs 4 , all game can be played on PC .


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 5, 2015)

AT LAST. Dream come true Full Official MGS game on pc the platform it deserved


----------



## Cyberghost (Mar 6, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/Dzww5CK.jpg


----------



## Alok (Mar 7, 2015)

Cool. This is GOTY already.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 16, 2015)

​


----------



## Alok (Jun 16, 2015)

And last trailer by Kozima


----------



## gameranand (Jun 16, 2015)

Kozima has become a icon like Snake for the game.


----------



## Alok (Jun 16, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Kozima has become a icon like Snake for the game.



He totally deserves of what amazing moments and stories he gave to us.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 16, 2015)

That he does but still many others were involved in development, but I get it. Not everyone can be the face of a game.


----------



## Alok (Jun 16, 2015)

gameranand said:


> That he does but still many others were involved in development, but I get it. Not everyone can be the face of a game.



He is the creator and designer of entire franchise. And you can expect a new game only if creator wants not his team so he is the king


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2015)

Kojima* (Heil Grammar Nazi)

PS: Trailer looks effing amazing,  i swear on me mum

- - - Updated - - -



Alok said:


> Cool. This is GOTY already.



We dont know that yet, plenty of competition tbh


----------



## vijju6091 (Jun 18, 2015)

MGS : ground Zero is on sale for $4.99  @ steam .


----------



## Alok (Jun 18, 2015)

vijju6091 said:


> MGS : ground Zero is on sale for $4.99  @ steam .



everyone got it


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2015)

Oh yeah I also got Ground Zeroes.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 18, 2015)

music

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LY3ftiLqmE


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 18, 2015)

​


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 3, 2015)

​


----------



## Alok (Jul 7, 2015)

*i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--q_zTtcjN--/c_fit,fl_progressive,q_80,w_636/1329835777377175697.gif


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 8, 2015)

​
- - - Updated - - -

Nvidia Blog


----------



## Alok (Jul 8, 2015)

^ remote control arm is winner


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 14, 2015)

It appears Hideo Kojima’s name along with his production studio haven’t been reinstated on the final Metal Gear Solid 5: The Phantom Pain box art.


Noticed by NeoGAF, the new box art for the standard and Day One editions no longer have “A Hideo Kojima Game” listed at the top of the box.

Over on the official MGS 5 website, as you can see via the screengrab below, the images posted by NeoGAF are the same. GameStop has yet to update it’s box art , as the images still note “A Hideo Kojima Game” at the top of the box.

After it was revealed in April that Kojima and Konami were parting ways, his name and production company were removed from MGS games, but eventually put back on the Metal Gear Solid Legacy Collection.

Metal Gear Solid 5: The Phantom Pain will be playable for the first time at gamescom, which takes place August 5-9 in Germany.

The game is set for release on September 1 for PlayStation 4, Xbox One, PlayStation 3, Xbox 360, and PC.

*assets.vg247.com/current//2015/07/mgs_5_cover_minus_kojima_website.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3775/19674147655_444bce2f07_o.png

Original Box Art:

*farm1.staticflickr.com/556/19487626499_9f2e33fd01_o.png

Source: vg247


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 16, 2015)

*Piggyback is making a Metal Gear Solid 5: The Phantom Pain strategy guide*



> Piggyback Interactive Limited will release an exclusive strategy guide for Metal Gear Solid 5: The Phantom Pain, as it has with previous entries in the Metal Gear Franchise
> 
> There will be two versions released: a paperback and a collectible hardcover edition.
> 
> ...



Source: VG247


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 4, 2015)

Retail version for PC is confirmed 

Reddit

- - - Updated - - -

PC Gamer:Metal Gear Solid 5 PC release date moved to match consoles 

- - - Updated - - -

*System Requirements*

*MINIMUM: *
OS: Windows 7x64, Windows 8x64 (64-bit OS Required) 
Processor: Intel Core i5-4460 (3.40 GHz) or better; Quad-core or better 
Memory: 4 GB RAM 
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 (2GB) or better (DirectX 11 card Required) 
DirectX: Version 11 
Hard Drive: 28 GB available space 
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card

*RECOMMENDED: *
OS: Windows 7x64, Windows 8x64 (64-bit OS Required) 
Processor: Intel Core i7-4790 (3.60GHz) or better; Quad-core or better 
Memory: 8 GB RAM 
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 (DirectX 11 graphic card required) 
DirectX: Version 11 
Hard Drive: 28 GB available space 
Sound Card: DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card (Surround Sound 5.1)


----------



## Alok (Aug 4, 2015)

requirement are similar to ground zeroes


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 6, 2015)

​


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 13, 2015)

*fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10984115_940402982683730_2976307584585949351_n.jpg?oh=6bedb6423a44232db5ba56df4e131822&oe=563F747B&__gda__=1451045649_45c810215e525a6b886e08808587de16​
PC Version of MGS V: Phantom Pain is available for pre-order on GTS for ₹999. 

Link : Gamestheshop


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 14, 2015)

LOL 

​


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 18, 2015)

​


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 19, 2015)

in the gameplay videos I have seen that there are a lot of guns with different attachments but this is supposed to be stealth game right? how do you guys rate this as a stealth game? worth buying?


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain will not have a preload option


----------



## Alok (Aug 20, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain will not have a preload option



I learned from gta v that preload su<ks.


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 21, 2015)

Alok said:


> I learned from gta v that preload su<ks.



Preload of GTA v is great for me. I'm able to play at release date. Wake up at April 14th 4.30 am and started playing 

- - - Updated - - -

Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain First Official Review Released By French Magazine


----------



## Alok (Aug 21, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Preload of GTA v is great for me. I'm able to play at release date. Wake up at April 14th 4.30 am and started playing



I wake up at 4 and after decompressing it told that it needs 120 gb :/ I had to backup then reinstall in different drive :X


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 24, 2015)

Review embargo has been lifted.

IGN - 10

Gamespot - 10

Daily Dot - 5/5

Respawn Ninja - 100%
EGM - 9.5

Game Informer - 9.25

Gametrailers - 9.3

Destructoid - 9.0

Press Start - 9.0

*i.imgur.com/i9iQsuP.gif


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 25, 2015)

​


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 26, 2015)

Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/bhqltGm.jpg​This picture is from Mission 46 and has not appeared previously to me posting it. I've also watermarked the image so no-one can claim that they uploaded it first.

For more information on Mission 46, please go to the “Ishmael” section.

THE SOURCE'S PROVIDED UPDATES ARE IN BOLD.

Also, the official Italian version of the The Phantom Pain guide printed by Piggyback has been leaked and the other information comes from there.

This information is from these pictures and Twitter conversations with PumaWarrior on the MGS Reddit (AKA Batmariafg), who owns the original manual.

Videos proving the validity of the these pictures were also upload by PumaWarrior and can be seen here, where information has additionally been taken from.

I am semi-fluent in Italian and have personally translated a lot of these points myself from the pictures that were provided.

Other native Italian speakers have also verified the below points.

Thanks to Crossing Eden, Sickboy007, DevilFox on here and Sangivstheworld and Damnfiddles over on the MGS Reddit for further translating and organising some of this information.

===========================================================================

GENERAL
Avatar creation is for the online elements only.
The are 50 main missions.
There are 157 side missions.
The alternate name of the ST-84 Metal Gear is confirmed to be the Sahelathropus.
The ST-84's cockpit is so small that only a child can pilot it.
The ST-84 Metal Gear has 6 body parts. Every part has its own life bar and destroying each part gives different advantages.
My source has confirmed that Big Boss' motorbike is not rideable/driveable during the game.
My source has also confirmed that so far on their playthrough, neither David Hayter nor Solid Snake have appeared in the game.
There is a mission where you have to recover the AI mammal pod from Peace Walker.
Zero orders Dr. Strangelove, who now works for DARPA, to develop The Patriots' AI to keep his control over the world.
In the penultimate mission of the main story, you must make contact with and recover Code Talker. Code Talker is being guarded by The Skulls.
The final mission of the main story is against the Metal Gear, which is being controlled by "The Third Child".
The guide says it's safe to assume that Eli is Liquid Snake.
Eli's codename is White Mamba.
The map confirms there are three main locations; Afghanistan, Africa and Mother Base.
Most S Rank times for missions are around 10-15 minutes.
A Cyborg Ninja outfit can be unlocked.
There are 19 soldiers that will join Motherbase voluntarily if you have a Ground Zeroes save. The Eye and The Finger are two of these recruits and the other 17 join you you by Mission 12.
With a Ground Zeroes save and the Deja Vu mission from GZ completed, a Solid Snake outfit will be unlocked.
PUNISHED “VENOM” SNAKE/BIG BOSS
My source has confirmed that we play as the Medic from Ground Zeroes who is unwittingly serving as a double for Big Boss. He is referred to as Punished “Venom” Snake and Ahab thoughout the game and then “The Phantom” by the end.
In Metal Gear (the 1987 MSX game), Big Boss orders Solid Snake to Outer Heaven, but this is actually so Solid Snake can kill Punished “Venom” Snake/Ahab/The Phantom, who is still acting under the guise of Big Boss. This is revealed during the traditional scrolling timeline that features at the end of the Metal Gear Solid games, which my source has also proved an image of:
*i.imgur.com/PKk8X1X.jpg​Punished “Venom” Snake/Ahab/The Phantom finds out the truth by listening to the tape labelled “From the Man Who Sold the World” that was shown in The Phantom Pain’s E3 2015 trailer.
The Medic was just an ordinary solider from Militaires Sans Frontières who got facial surgery to look like Big Boss. He is not Grey Fox, Decoy Octopus, Solidus Snake or any other previously established character.
The guide also strongly suggests through clues that the Medic from Ground Zeroes is the version of Big Boss who awakens from the coma in the hospital.
The guide notes that Big Boss and the Medic have similar voices, so he is a strong candidate for being the version of Big Boss/Ahab that awakens from the coma in hospital.
The guide continues by saying that in Ground Zeroes, the Medic is one of Big Boss' "most trusted men".
The guide also says that the Big Boss we see on the operating table in the "Don't you die on me dammit!" scene from the trailers does not have shrapnel in his head. The guide suggests that the Medic is the person to most likely have the shrapnel in his head, while also being the same hospital room, as he protected Big Boss from the Paz's bomb blast in the chopper in Ground Zeroes.
Huey is not sure of Big Boss/Ahab's identity when he first meets him.
The guide says that the version of Big Boss/Ahab that awakens from the coma in hospital has a DNA test done with Eli. Their DNA does not match. The guide goes on to state that since Eli is a clone of the real Big Boss, their DNA should match. The guides says this again gives a glue to Ahab's identity.
The guide notes that when Eli asks Ocelot where his father is, Ocelot replies that "Your father isn't here". This is despite the fact that Ahab is watching their conversation behind a two-way mirror.
ISHMAEL
My source has confirmed that the real Big Boss is Ishmael. He goes into hiding after the attack on Motherbase in Ground Zeroes, while Punished “Venom” Snake/The Medic/Ahab/The Phantom helps Big Boss spread his legend.
Big Boss is wearing a glass eye, this is why his right eye is intact.
It was Zero's idea to keep Big Boss and the Medic hidden, this is why they’re on a British Air Force in Cyprus. It was also his idea to create a body double for Big Boss, as a lot people want him dead.
The player realises this through a tape near the end of the game, where it is revealed that Zero wants to bury his grudge with Big Boss and help him while he still can. This is because Zero has been infected with a parasite by Skullface which is slowly making him go into a vegetive state.
Kaz and Ocelot are in on the ruse and are intentionally misleading Punished “Venom” Snake/The Medic/Ahab/The Phantom.
The real Big Boss, Kaz, Ocelot and Zero have also created another Big Boss because, as much at the world wants him dead, the world also still needs a legend such as Big Boss.
Big Boss continues to appear as Ishmael even after the hospital sequence. His face is still covered though in order to protect his identity.
The guide on the other hand, doesn't definitely say who Ishmeal is. Konami and Kojima Production asked Piggyback, the creators of the guide, not to reveal it. Ishmael's identity is revealed in an optional mission after the main story has ended.
The guide does however, go over some fan theories and gives clues towards the true identity of Ishmael.
The guide discusses the theory that Ishmael is imaginary. It says that this can't be the case as Quiet sees Ishmael when she comes to assassinate the version of Big Boss/Ahab that awakens from the coma in the hospital.
The guides further states that as Big Boss/Ahab is sat in the left-hand seat of the right-hand driven ambulance that's used to escape the hospital, Ishamel must be real.
However, Ishmael suddenly disappears when the ambulance crashes. Ocelot rescues Big Boss/Ahab from the ambulance after the crash. Big Boss/Ahab asks Ocelet who Ishmael was, but Ocelot deliberately ignores the question.
The guide says that the fact that there are "The Star of Bethlehem" lilies in the Ishmael's and Big Boss/Ahab's room is a strong clue to the real identity of Ishmael. The guide also states that these lilies hold a significance to The Boss.
When Ahab sees the ghost of Paz the first time at Mother Base, he has an hallucination where there are clearly two versions of Big Boss on the chopper.
THE FIRST ENDING
The guide states that at the end of The Phantom Pain, the parasite that mutates peoples' vocal chords infects Mother Base. This forces Punished “Venom” Snake/Ahab/The Phantom, while still acting as body double as Big Boss, to exterminate his soldiers to prevent a global catastrophe.
The guide continues by saying that although Punished “Venom” Snake/Ahab/The Phantom takes on this responsibility without any apparent remorse, it's impossible from him to ignore the fact that he has contributed to these events. This causes him to unleash his "inner demon".
The guide states Punished “Venom” Snake/Ahab/The Phantom becomes the antagonist gradually, slowly consumed by what happens to him until all that is left is his obsession.
After these events, Punished “Venom” Snake/Ahab/The Phantom is more determined than ever to reinforce his troops, with the aim of forming a nation free from the governments' hegemony, a dream he will be on the verge of realising in the 1990's.
This leads to Punished “Venom” Snake/Ahab/The Phantom, while still under the guise of Big Boss, to create Outer Heaven.
THE LOCKED MISSION/MISSION 46
My source has played Mission 46 and confirmed that by time you get around Mission 40, the “repeat” story missions at harder difficulties are unlocked, a few at a time. When you finish enough of these unlocked missions, Mission 46 becomes available.
Mission 46 is a replay of the hospital Prologue, but it reveals what actually happened to Ishmael/Big Boss. This is the mission that the source's supplied picture is taken from.
Mission 46 reveals that the real Big Boss has no horn and no scars, the same as the leaked “Truth: The Man Who Sold the World Xbox achievement picture: *www.xboxachievements.com/game...228-Truth.html
Mission 46 is missing from from the guide, as Konami asked Piggy Back to not to reveal how to unlock the mission or detail it's content. However, Piggy Back state that they will gradually supply information and updates online as they become available. The website will be 404 Not Found or the player can use a Quick Response code.
SKULLFACE
The guide states that Skullface is the main antagonist of Ground Zeroes and The Phantom Pain and that he was born in Hungary, where his parents worked in a secret weapons factory.
During the bombing of the weapons factory he was knocked down and trampled on by terrified crowds fleeing in search of safety. This caused Skullface very serious injuries.
Abandoned in critical condition and without any possibility of cure with conventional means, he survived thanks to a innovative therapy with parasites. However, this therapy also it caused his deformation and damage to his nervous system, meaning he can no longer feel pain.
He was then recruited in secret by Major Zero and his mandate with the XOF unit was to watch over Big Boss and make sure that his important missions didn't fail. This includes Operation Snake Eater from Metal Gear Solid 3.
Working for Zero and watching over Big Boss for many years led to him resenting the two of them, particularly Zero.
Skullface attacks Mother Base in 1975 during the events of Ground Zeroes and tries to kill Big Boss by implanting bombs inside Paz
When Skullface discovers that Zero and Strangelove are making The Partriot AI, he develops a parasite that infects peoples' voice boxes and stops them from speaking. This parasite is developed by Code Talker, who has the cure, but does want to share it.
The Cobra Unit from MGS3 were the begininning of Code Talker's experimentations with these parasites.
Because of the information supplied by Paz at the end of Ground Zeroes, Skullface finds Zero and infects him with the parasite. This causes Zero to slowly go into a vegetive state.
Skullface plans to spread the parasite using the ST-84 Metal Gear.
Skullface nearly completes his plan, but his overthrown by "The Third Child" after Mantis becomes enraged by Eli's presence in the XOF helicopter.
Skullface is crushed by the ST-84 Metal Gear and Miller and Big Boss decide to leave him to die, so he can suffer.
However, Huey ignores this idea and finally kills Skullface.
QUIET
Quiet's hearing is ten times more sensitive than normal soldiers.
Her vision is unaffected by time of day, so there is no difference in her sight between night and day.
Quiet leaves you after mission 43 and to finish her story you will have to find her after the main story is over.
Quiet goes to the hospital to kill Big Boss at the start of the game and speaks while doing so. She specifically says "Not yet. The patient in the next bed saw my face" in regards to if she has assassinated Big Boss/Ahab.
Quiet is the carrier of the vocal cord parasites.
She was badly injured during the hospital attack in the Prologue, but her abilities were enhanced by these parasites. [/B]
Quiet doesn't talk out of respect for Big Boss.
After she leaves Diamond Dogs, Big Boss goes to find her in an optional mission. He succeeds but he's then bitten by a poisonous snake while escaping. Quiet must speak during this mission in order to save Big Boss.
At the end of this mission, Quiet disappears alone into the desert.
Water has a negative affect of Quiet's powers.
If you spray Quiet with water she will "writhe", because the parasites inside her are absorbing the water. She also reacts to rain.
The guide states that Big Boss' relation with Quiet is based on mutual respect and has no traditional romantic connotation. It goes on to say that this doesn't diminish the importance of their relationship or Quiet's sacrifice when saving Big Boss.
Quiet has an optional Sniper Wolf outfit that can be unlocked.
HUEY AND DR. STRANELOVE
Dr. Strangelove is Octacon's mother.
Strangelove and Huey have a huge falling out after Huey's suggests using a young Octagon as a test subject for piloting the Sahelanthropous/ST-84 Metal Gear.
Dr. Strangelove dies after she accidentally gets stuck inside the mammal pod and Huey lets her suffocate inside.
Huey also somehow causes a parasite outbreak, at Motherbase (in addition to Quiet’s) and is banished afterward.
Huey goes on to live after being banished from Motherbase and meets Emma's mother.
THE SKULLS
The are three versions of The Skulls; A fog Version, an armoured version and a camouflage version.
All versions of The Skulls have health that slowly regenerates over time.
Like Quiet, they also have a negative reaction to water and rain.
You can fulton every type of Skull, leading to different rewards.
After being fultoned, The Skulls are kept on the quarantine strut of Motherbase.
Like Quiet, they have perfect vision during night time and you can them breathing if you listen aiming with one of thier sniper rifles.
Destroying the "fog version" Skulls' body parts rapidly reduce their health and resistance.
Fultoning the "armoured version" Skulls will reward with the player with parasite enhanced armour.
Fultoning the "camouflage version" Skulls leads to the creation of an item that grants the player 30 seconds on invisibility.
The "camouflage version"'s body parts can't be destroyed, so headshots are the most useful way to defeat these Skulls.
THE "MAN ON FIRE"/VOLGIN
The "Man on Fire" is Volgin and he's being possessed by "The Third Child". You have to recover his body in Chapter 2.
Volgin is actually still alive at the end of MGS3, although he's in a coma and is clinically braindead.
His thirst for revenge against the real Big Boss is what kept him alive and this has literally turned him into a demon.
Russian doctors recover Volgin's body after the events of MGS3 and keep him alive for scientific preservation.
After Volgin's body is recovered in Chapter 2, his body is kept on the quarantine strut of Motherbase.
However, his body is eventually crushed by the ST-84 Metal Gear's loading platform.
BOSS FIGHTS
THE SKULLS

Fog Version - Missions 1 and 6.

Armoured Version - Missions 16, 29 and (And 37, 42 on Extreme Difficulty Only).

Camouflage Version - Missions 28 and 46.

QUIET

Mission 11 (And 40 on Extreme Difficulty Only)

THE "MAN ON FIRE"

Prologue and Mission 20

ELI

Mission 23 (and Optional Mission 113).

SAHELANTHROPUS (METAL GEAR ST-84)

Missions 12 and 31 (And Mission 50 on Extreme Difficulty Only)


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 29, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/7Y8eGXW.jpg​
Steam: A guy from Poland had already received his PC copy and guess what there only 9 MB of data on the disc..Rest is all download. 

Kojima has mastered compression, the phantom pain is only 9mb


----------



## Kaltrops (Aug 29, 2015)

alienempire said:


> *i.imgur.com/7Y8eGXW.jpg​
> Steam: A guy from Poland had already received his PC copy and guess what there only 9 MB of data on the disc..Rest is all download.
> 
> Kojima has mastered compression, the phantom pain is only 9mb


Why have you posted a pic from the Playstation store? That's a digital platform, of course you will have to download the whole game.

The PC version is a bit worrying though, if it is a complete download.


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 31, 2015)

So another person has received the PC version and here's the image of the disc content that he posted.

*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/695032539004552915/092B5B93B906F7566E0FE78B8DCB2A92EB8AA5EA/

It is 9 MB..This gamer is from UK..

- - - Updated - - -

*Gaming Bolt:* Metal Gear Solid 5 Will Feature Some of The Best Boss Battles In The Series, Has Plenty of Cutscenes

- - - Updated - - -

*Metal Gear Solid 5 disc seems to only contain Steam installer*​
If you want to play Metal Gear Solid 5: The Phantom Pain on PC (and why wouldn't you?), be wary that the old-school physical disc option may not be as traditional as it seems. As reported by VG247, one customer who's got hold of their disc early has tweeted screenshots of its contents: one 8.78MB Steam installer and nothing else.

*4d663a369f9f03c3c61e-870e77779efd63f7bd6c2ee08d8cfae6.r2.cf1.rackcdn.com/images/HsMh_pSVwlGP.878x0.Z-Z96KYq.jpg​
We don't have access to a physical copy of the game yet to verify, but if true this means that owners of the physical copy will have to download all of the game files, and the 28GB system requirement suggest it will be a sizeable download. Sadly, you can't even preload. I guess while you wait for the download to finish you could always read up on the story so far or prepare your Ground Zeroes save file for transfer. Good thing it's apparently such a good game, right?

Source: PC Gamer


----------



## setanjan123 (Aug 31, 2015)

I dont understand what the point is creating a Physical copy if this is true . They are basically wasting money producing the damn disks . If they expect the gamer to download 28gb of data whats the point of giving 9mb via a disc ?   . Atleast the disc version is 999 here though. Steam one is 60$ still .


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 31, 2015)

*MGSV - MB Coins Pricing*​
*i1.ruliweb.daumcdn.net/uf/original/U01/ruliweb/55E454D34F1E0D0024

Example of in-game pricing:

*i.imgur.com/FSFEkLy.jpg

*metal-gear.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/20150831070654.jpg

Source: MetalGear.net


----------



## seamon (Sep 1, 2015)

Installing on steam right now.


----------



## Kaltrops (Sep 2, 2015)

So I pre-ordered the game from Amazon and they said delivery will be between 2nd and 4th. What's the best place in Mumbai to pre-order games for delivery on the day of release?


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 2, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> So I pre-ordered the game from Amazon and they said delivery will be between 2nd and 4th. What's the best place in Mumbai to pre-order games for delivery on the day of release?


Games the shop


----------



## Kaltrops (Sep 2, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Games the shop


So the only way is to physically go to a Game shop? Sigh... India is so backward.......


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 2, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> So the only way is to physically go to a Game shop? Sigh... India is so backward.......



gamestheshop.com is a site


----------



## Kaltrops (Sep 2, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> gamestheshop.com is a site


Oh, that was a weird way of posting a website. 

Thanks buddy. I will try them out


----------



## iittopper (Sep 2, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> So I pre-ordered the game from Amazon and they said delivery will be between 2nd and 4th. What's the best place in Mumbai to pre-order games for delivery on the day of release?



Gamestheshop , they delivered this game yesterday to my friend .


----------



## Kaltrops (Sep 2, 2015)

iittopper said:


> Gamestheshop , they delivered this game yesterday to my friend .


Dammit! I'm so disappointed now .  

Thanks though. I will use them regularly now.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 3, 2015)

Completed prologue. kuch samjha nahi 

The 'burning' question after prologue


Spoiler



What happened to Ishmael?



Some screenies:


Spoiler



*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/427068996670863935/13CC52D7CF9F2759BFB4C76FE98C78C9736AF57D/

*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/427068996670863045/F87106411ABF598EA772B16C19162BF6A56602CF/


*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/427068996670862502/C5C284B0BF4D984238034D4646D041E2C80A1E65/

*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/427068996670859327/1DB4B00FC67FBA7EDDE4234747EF80153065EDB1/

*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/427068996670674123/7458407B7FC47E54AF6E277984185BBADEEBD862/



There is quite visible aliasing though.
More screens on my steam profile


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 3, 2015)

​


----------



## Faun (Sep 3, 2015)

How is the game ? Any tdf user impressions ?


----------



## seamon (Sep 3, 2015)

Faun said:


> How is the game ? Any tdf user impressions ?



You can't jump. You can only fall forward max payne style.


----------



## Faun (Sep 3, 2015)

seamon said:


> You can't jump. You can only fall forward max payne style.



That's fine, dead space was good despite of no jump issue.

How is the game ? With which game do you compare it with ?


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 3, 2015)

*Metal Gear Solid 5 has the best birthday easter egg ever*​
Those of you who have played Metal Gear Solid 5: The Phantom Pain will know that you are required to enter your birthday (or at least, what you claim is your birthday) during the game's introduction. As it turns out, there's a reason.

The video posted by YouTuber whatisface (happy birthday to them, by the way) is unexpected, bizarre, and oddly touching, too. Because your birthday is Snake's birthday, and when it's Snake's birthday, there's a party. There's even cake! So happy birthday to you, Snake, and to everyone who shares it. How thoughtful of the Mother Base crew to surprise you.

Source: PC Gamer


​


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 3, 2015)

Faun said:


> How is the game ? With which game do you compare it with ?



It's Metal Gear. It's THE GAME to be compared with.


----------



## seamon (Sep 3, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> It's Metal Gear. It's THE GAME to be compared with.



Still not as good as Grand Theft Auto V. Now, that's a real masterpiece.

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> That's fine, dead space was good despite of no jump issue.
> 
> How is the game ? With which game do you compare it with ?



I am still in the prologue. College is fkin hectic.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 3, 2015)

seamon said:


> Still not as good as Grand Theft Auto V. Now, that's a real masterpiece.



WTF. Seriously?


----------



## seamon (Sep 3, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> WTF. Seriously?



Yep. GTA V is so much better.


----------



## yuri999 (Sep 3, 2015)

The people who got a PC retail copy... did you get any DLC when you activated the game? I only know there was no Day 1 edition on PC but what about the DLC?

Steam preorders did get it but it gets really unclear whether the retail boxes got it or not. Amazon India advertised providing the dlc code with the pc copy but removed it after almost a week.


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 4, 2015)

yuri999 said:


> The people who got a PC retail copy... did you get any DLC when you activated the game? I only know there was no Day 1 edition on PC but what about the DLC?
> 
> Steam preorders did get it but it gets really unclear whether the retail boxes got it or not. Amazon India advertised providing the dlc code with the pc copy but removed it after almost a week.


Nope no dlc.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 4, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Nope no dlc.



You need to start the game first to see the dlc content. You will be greeted with messages that the dlcs activated. You will get everything except Ground Zeroes


----------



## seamon (Sep 4, 2015)

Can someone confirm if the game is region locked in India?


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 4, 2015)

seamon said:


> Can someone confirm if the game is region locked in India?



If you bought the game from India then yes it is region locked you can only activate and play only in India.

Proof: 

*i.imgur.com/yXGBkh2.jpg?1


----------



## seamon (Sep 4, 2015)

alienempire said:


> If you bought the game from India then yes it is region locked you can only activate and play only in India.
> 
> Proof:
> 
> *i.imgur.com/yXGBkh2.jpg?1



That sucks.


----------



## yuri999 (Sep 4, 2015)

alienempire said:


> You need to start the game first to see the dlc content. You will be greeted with messages that the dlcs activated. You will get everything except Ground Zeroes


So was extra cd key for the dlc given or does the game key unlock it on starting the game?


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 4, 2015)

yuri999 said:


> So was extra cd key for the dlc given or does the game key unlock it on starting the game?



Yes game key unlock all the DLC items when starting the game


----------



## yuri999 (Sep 4, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Yes game key unlock all the DLC items when starting the game


Thanks for the info. Now I can cancel my amazon preorder from the 20th at 999 and accept the order done on the 31st at 949. 

I was thinking that since Amazon had removed the "preorder now and get dlc free" after the 26th that I should keep that copy instead of the one made at the end.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 5, 2015)

Received my copy yesterday. Will install it after exams . Motherbase, wait for me!


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 5, 2015)

First 55 pages of Phantom Pain's Official Guide can be downloaded free from the official site

Download Link: Piggyback


----------



## Kaltrops (Sep 6, 2015)

alienempire said:


> If you bought the game from India then yes it is region locked you can only activate and play only in India.
> 
> Proof:
> 
> *i.imgur.com/yXGBkh2.jpg?1



No, you can only redeem the code in India but once you've linked it to your Steam ID, you can play anywhere in the world.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 6, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> No, you can only redeem the code in India but once you've linked it to your Steam ID, you can play anywhere in the world.



Proof: SteamDB


----------



## Kaltrops (Sep 6, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Proof: SteamDB


Lol, I will contact Steam and get back to you.


----------



## Mizanurification (Sep 6, 2015)

Does steam verifies region before launching the game? 

U can change VPN and redeem outside India but using VPN all the time will be risky.


----------



## Kaltrops (Sep 6, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> Does steam verifies region before launching the game?
> 
> U can change VPN and redeem outside India but using VPN all the time will be risky.


I think so, but once the game is in your account, you can launch it anywhere. VPN might not work because it looks at the region of your account, and that cannot automatically change. 

I'm almost certain Steam can change the region of your account to match your games, at your request, so you can play your games anywhere. I will contact them and see what they say.


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 8, 2015)

[Important] Do not use Quiet while playing Mission 29 or 42, it may corrupt your save file!

Source: Konami


----------



## setanjan123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Started . What a prologue


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 17, 2015)

Finally got an S rank. Woo hoo


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 17, 2015)

so the game is released!!!


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> so the game is released!!!



Welcome back from hibernation.


----------



## Shah (Sep 17, 2015)

So, I have this game in my steam library. But, I don't want to download 22GB of data through Steam. Because, when an update arrives while I am downloading, the download progress will be reset. Also, It will take more than 65 hours for me to download the game.  

I just wonder If I can download any repacks via Torrent and place it in "steamapps" folder for Steam to fetch and install the files. Otherwise, Is there any Steam backup of this game available on torrent?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 17, 2015)

Shah said:


> So, I have this game in my steam library. But, I don't want to download 22GB of data through Steam. Because, when an update arrives while I am downloading, the download progress will be reset. Also, It will take more than 65 hours for me to download the game.
> 
> I just wonder If I can download any repacks via Torrent and place it in "steamapps" folder for Steam to fetch and install the files. Otherwise, Is there any Steam backup of this game available on torrent?



No you can't
At the most all you can do is to copy data from someone else's steam library and it will automatically update and some additional 4-5 gigs depending on game you would have to D/L


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 17, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> No you can't
> At the most all you can do is to copy data from someone else's steam library and it will automatically update and some additional 4-5 gigs depending on game you would have to D/L


I loaded my files into steam with a repack a friend gave me.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 17, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> I loaded my files into steam with a repack a friend gave me.



I guess it wont work.
But try.

Will work surely if you copy it from others steam library


----------



## Shah (Sep 17, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> I loaded my files into steam with a repack a friend gave me.



Can you PM me the name and link of the repack?


----------



## Mizanurification (Sep 17, 2015)

I used mercs213 uploads. Worked. Not sure if the files are still there though.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 24, 2015)

Quiet is so dumb. She only does headshots. I ordered Quiet to tranq an enemy on the watchtower using the bulb. The enemy had no helmet or body armor. It hit the bulb. I ordered again she hit the bulb again and the enemy becomes suspicious and starts contacting CP. His whole body is exposed and she has to do headshots only. Can't she improvise? I gave up and tranqed him myself. I know i could send her to another place where she can have a line of sight but in that time I could eliminate him myself. Also there was a time when there were lots of enemies where most do not have helmets but there was one with a helmet. I ordered quiet to cover me and i went after the helmet guy. She kept shooting the helmet guy ignoring the rest without helmets. Whatever Quiet can do I can do it better. D-Dog is way better. DD can mark all enemies even without line of sight something that i cannot do. And never triggers a combat alert like Quiet.



Spoiler



kutte ke pas jyada dimaag hai ladki se


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 29, 2015)

Wow no comments on MGSV. Game not cracked yet?


----------



## Faun (Sep 29, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Wow no comments on MGSV. Game not cracked yet?



No implied piracy/crack discussions.

I'd play but the download size and internet speed keep me on other priorities.


----------



## sygeek (Sep 29, 2015)

Faun said:


> No implied piracy/crack discussions.
> 
> I'd play but the download size and internet speed keep me on other priorities.


Compressed version is only 11GB. Relatively small.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 29, 2015)

I haven't posted here yet.

I play very rarely as time permits. Currently completed mission 10 and extracted the Transportation specialist. Now I have the upgraded Fulton and I am going around stealing trucks, jeeps and containers.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah the download size was pretty less compared to other games like Witcher 3. On top of that Witcher 3 was updating every week with patches and DLC. There was only one critical save file corrupting bug in MGSV and that got fixed too. Amazing game so far. Though others are complaining the lack of story and filler content. Have yet to see how much of that is true.


----------



## Faun (Sep 29, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Compressed version is only 11GB. Relatively small.



Yes. Something else is already on download. My internet is 512kbps.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 30, 2015)

Is anyone else finding phantom pain monotonous?I've played the first 6-8 missions in the game but hardly found them to be engaging or interesting in any way-most of the mission objectives are pretty similar to each other and there's hardly any difference between successive missions as far as the tasks that are to be performed are concerned.Most of the missions are pretty mundane,and they usually involve sneaking into enemy camps either to gather intel or resources or to eliminate hostiles which have little to no impact on the main story and don't contribute to the advancement of the game's plot in any significant way-even the locales are often recycled between missions.Apart from the prologue which was rather thrilling,i haven't seen anything else could justify the immense hype that was built up about the game prior to its release.If the rest of the game is also like this then i'll be sorely disappointed.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 30, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> Is anyone else finding phantom pain monotonous?I've played the first 6-8 missions in the game but hardly found them to be engaging or interesting in any way-most of the mission objectives are pretty similar to each other and there's hardly any difference between successive missions as far as the tasks that are to be performed are concerned.Most of the missions are pretty mundane,and they usually involve sneaking into enemy camps either to gather intel or resources or to eliminate hostiles which have little to no impact on the main story and don't contribute to the advancement of the game's plot in any significant way-even the locales are often recycled between missions.Apart from the prologue which was rather thrilling,i haven't seen anything else could justify the immense hype that was built up about the game prior to its release.If the rest of the game is also like this then i'll be sorely disappointed.



If you found it repetitive in the first 6 missions then you are going to be very very disappointed. But I am still liking it after mission 20. I am creative enough I guess.



Spoiler



People are saying that Chapter 3 is missing from the game and the game is unfinished. Story is incomplete.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 30, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> If you found it repetitive in the first 6 missions then you are going to be very very disappointed. But I am still liking it after mission 20. I am creative enough I guess.



That's a huge bummer-i was under the impression that this game was really intriguing and had a diverse and interesting set of missions that would be a joy to play through,but after trying the first couple of missions i'm slowly beginning to realize that it wasn't really as great as i had hoped.Many well known sites such as gamespot have hailed it as a masterpiece and awarded it a 10/10 but this game hardly seems like masterpiece material to me-the reviewers were either hardcore mgs fans or they were bribed by the developers to post such false and misleading reviews to con hordes of unsuspecting gamers into buying this overhyped and unfinished game.IMHO it deserves nothing more than 5/10 if the later part of the game is just as boring and repetitive as the first half.


----------



## seamon (Sep 30, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> That's a huge bummer-i was under the impression that this game was really intriguing and had a diverse and interesting set of missions that would be a joy to play through,but after trying the first couple of missions i'm slowly beginning to realize that it wasn't really as great as i had hoped.Many well known sites such as gamespot have hailed it as a masterpiece and awarded it a 10/10 but this game hardly seems like masterpiece material to me-the reviewers were either hardcore mgs fans or they were bribed by the developers to post such false and misleading reviews to con hordes of unsuspecting gamers into buying this overhyped and unfinished game.IMHO it deserves nothing more than 5/10 if the later part of the game is just as boring and repetitive as the first half.



+1 to this. I got the exact same feeling.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 30, 2015)

I don't know about you guys but I still find the game interesting. Surveying guard posts and AOs, finding alternate routes, carefully planning and execution is what is like to do in all games and MGS delivers this very well. Hell, I replay missions just to try different approaches. That plus I like the Motherbase management meta-game as well. All in all, it is a pretty well made game and I would still consider it a strong candidate for GOTY, if Fallout 4 does not beat it.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 30, 2015)

The only game that lived upto my expectations was witcher 3-other than that,most of the major titles that have been released so far(in 2015,i mean) have been really disappointing.I'm sorry to say Mgs 5 happens to be one of the most boring games that i've ever played and many people who have posted their reviews on the game's steam store page have also suggested the same.There isn't much variation or diversity between its missions to sustain the player's interest and so the game tends to become tedious pretty quick.


----------



## seamon (Sep 30, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> The only game that lived upto my expectations was witcher 3-other than that,most of the major titles that have been released so far(in 2015,i mean) have been really disappointing.I'm sorry to say Mgs 5 happens to be one of the most boring games that i've ever played and many people who have posted their reviews on the game's steam store page have also suggested the same.There isn't much variation or diversity between its missions to sustain the player's interest and so the game tends to become tedious pretty quick.



You can't even Jump.


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 30, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> The only game that lived upto my expectations was witcher 3-other than that,most of the major titles that have been released so far(in 2015,i mean) have been really disappointing.I'm sorry to say Mgs 5 happens to be one of the most boring games that i've ever played and many people who have posted their reviews on the game's steam store page have also suggested the same.There isn't much variation or diversity between its missions to sustain the player's interest and so the game tends to become tedious pretty quick.


Tbh, maybe the stealth genre ain't the thing for you. What I like about the game is the attention of detail it has , the satisfaction it provides when you complete a mission in total stealth, the mother base development and management. Sure most of the missions has the same objective ( executing or extracting soldiers, gathering Intel files, destroying objectives) but what makes them interesting (at least for me) is the different kinds of way you can take to do it. You can also call witcher 3's missions repetitive because in almost every mission you have to kill monsters or soldiers which is done by basically slash,roll,magic,slash,roll - now that's repetition.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2015)

seamon said:


> You can't even Jump.



Coming from Dying Light, I will feel the crippling feeling.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 30, 2015)

I am actually enjoying the game so far. I have yet to see Chapter 2 so really can't comment if the story is lacking or not but till mission 20 I am not bored at all. And I am doing all the side ops as they come up. You just have to be creative in doing the missions I guess. On contrast I didn't like Witcher 3 that much as people have said it to be. Witcher is very flat in terms of level design and game design. MGS just has too many details. Like just to point out - every grass and tree sort of acts as cover/camo in MGSV whereas every grass/tree in Witcher 3 is just a visual thing and has absolutely nothing to do with gameplay. Every tree in MGSV can be destroyed too.



seamon said:


> You can't even Jump.



You can jump but in certain 'platforming' locations.

- - - Updated - - -



Pasapa said:


> You can also call witcher 3's missions repetitive because in almost every mission you have to kill monsters or soldiers which is done by basically slash,roll,magic,slash,roll - now that's repetition.



Exactly


----------



## bikramjitkar (Sep 30, 2015)

I just finished the first mission a week back and haven't played it since. No way in hell is this game even close to a 10/10 or Witcher 3. Bland desert environment and laughable "story". And Hideo Kojima's name popping up every 2 minutes. The game engine is VERY well optimized though, I'll give them that.


----------



## Kaltrops (Sep 30, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> I just finished the first mission a week back and haven't played it since. No way in hell is this game even close to a 10/10 or Witcher 3. Bland desert environment and laughable "story". And Hideo Kojima's name popping up every 2 minutes. The game engine is VERY well optimized though, I'll give them that.


All of this after just one mission? You haven't unlocked Quiet, D-Dog, Africa and you're already being so harsh?

Highly unreasonable.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Sep 30, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> All of this after just one mission? You haven't unlocked Quiet, D-Dog, Africa and you're already being so harsh?
> 
> Highly unreasonable.



Yeah, I was being a bit too harsh there, but I don't really get the time to play too many games these days, so run out of patience early.  Witcher 3 gripped me from the very beginning and I couldn't stop playing it for 3 months. Guess it just ruined every other game for me! I played a bit of Peace Walker years back on the PSP and never got into that too despite all the rave reviews.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 30, 2015)

^ You don't like stealth games basically.


----------



## Kaltrops (Sep 30, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Yeah, I was being a bit too harsh there, but I don't really get the time to play too many games these days, so run out of patience early.  Witcher 3 gripped me from the very beginning and I couldn't stop playing it for 3 months. Guess it just ruined every other game for me! I played a bit of Peace Walker years back on the PSP and never got into that too despite all the rave reviews.



Hehe. That's better! A little context always helps . Now I totally understand how you feel. I just can't get into Dragon Age Inquisition after playing the Witcher 3 for so long. It just feels like such a downgrade.

Yeah I can see how people could get turned off from the MGS franchise if you're not a big fan who has followed it from the beginning. 

But I'm a huge Splinter Cell fanboy so I love stealth games no matter how bad the story might be, so MGS V was an easy decision  

But don't give up. Play again one day when you have the time. You have to play 3 hours at a time. The attention to detail in this game is amazing. So much effort by the devs. I seriously respect them for this - 100 Little Details in Metal Gear Solid 5 That Will Blow Your Mind - IGN


----------



## bikramjitkar (Oct 1, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> ^ You don't like stealth games basically.



Nope, love the Hitman series.



Kaltrops said:


> Hehe. That's better! A little context always helps . Now I totally understand how you feel. I just can't get into Dragon Age Inquisition after playing the Witcher 3 for so long. It just feels like such a downgrade.
> 
> Yeah I can see how people could get turned off from the MGS franchise if you're not a big fan who has followed it from the beginning.
> 
> ...



I finished the first 2 Splinter Cell games and liked them too. Couldn't play the rest as my machine sucked back then, hehe. Also love the Hitman franchise, so stealth games are not a problem for me. It's just that the MGS games seem too confused to me, like they can't decide whether to be purely stealth or action or over the top "cinematic" with those loooong cut scenes. I have read the backstory and played Ground Zeroes and it's pretty obvious that Kojima just makes this **** up as he goes, so don't really feel any connection with the plot or the characters. But yeah, the game is technically brilliant and runs smooth as silk. Will give it a go again sometime.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 1, 2015)

Even if Kojima makes up the story as he goes, he has inadvertently created a huge ecosystem around the MGS series. The game's timeline stretches from late 1960s to far into the future.


----------



## sutta_boy (Oct 1, 2015)

Lmao at the guy who is hating MGS after playing the first mission. Go play wolfenstein if you like the wham-bam stuff more.


----------



## Faun (Oct 1, 2015)

sutta_boy said:


> Lmao at the guy who is hating MGS after playing the first mission. Go play wolfenstein if you like the wham-bam stuff more.



lmao I haven't played any.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 1, 2015)

It's pretty good if you follow the story closely.


----------



## Shah (Oct 3, 2015)

After 2 weeks of download, Just started to play the game. Mind blown by the prologue.


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/WGTcLJK.jpg
*i.imgur.com/juws0g8.jpg
*i.imgur.com/w5G256T.jpg
*i.imgur.com/gBJcOhA.jpg
*i.imgur.com/5GlocvQ.jpg


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 4, 2015)

Finished chapter 1. However, chapter 2 just seems like a lazy efforts from devs. i mean come on previous missions on a higher difficulty ??


----------



## Faun (Oct 4, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Compressed version is only 11GB. Relatively small.



steam is still downloading 20.3 GB. halfway done.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 4, 2015)

Faun said:


> steam is still downloading 20.3 GB. halfway done.


That was fast. You must be very patient. I have the same internet speed and it's the only reason I don't buy AAA games on steam because of huge download size (even after steam compression). It's way faster to download repacks on the internet.


----------



## Faun (Oct 4, 2015)

sygeek said:


> That was fast. You must be very patient. I have the same internet speed and it's the only reason I don't buy AAA games on steam because of huge download size (even after steam compression). It's way faster to download repacks on the internet.



Yeah, I could have downloaded repack. Started download because 200kBps speed now.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 4, 2015)

Guys, just ordered MGS V TPP from Amazon. (Rs 940)
I am worried about the huge download size.

Can someone tell me if i can download the game torrent , and use it with my original MGS V CD Key ?

If its possible, can i have links to the torrent file? I can get it downloaded from University (over 20Mbps during class hours) in one day flat.. Downloading from home is  a no-go since i am on crappy BSNL. I will be married with kids by the time Steam downloads the game files.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Oct 4, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Guys, just ordered MGS V TPP from Amazon. (Rs 940)
> I am worried about the huge download size.
> 
> Can someone tell me if i can download the game torrent , and use it with my original MGS V CD Key ?
> ...



See if you can get a steam backup of the game from torrents or elsewhere. Copy these to Program files/Steam/steamapps/common/MGS_TPP. Then, start up Steam and start the installation, it will detect the existing files.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 4, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> See if you can get a steam backup of the game from torrents or elsewhere. Copy these to Program files/Steam/steamapps/common/MGS_TPP. Then, start up Steam and start the installation, it will detect the existing files.


I cant find any so far. Some TDF members have downlaoded 11GB version. I would like that...

- - - Updated - - -



Pasapa said:


> I loaded my files into steam with a repack a friend gave me.


Can you plz share the link for downloading it?

- - - Updated - - -



Mizanurification said:


> I used mercs213 uploads. Worked. Not sure if the files are still there though.


Link plzzz


----------



## sygeek (Oct 5, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> I cant find any so far. Some TDF members have downlaoded 11GB version. I would like that...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


You familiar with something called torrents?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 5, 2015)

After what mission does chapter 2 start? I just completed mission 12.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 5, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> After what mission does chapter 2 start? I just completed mission 12.


Somewhere around 50 iirc.


----------



## Shah (Oct 5, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Guys, just ordered MGS V TPP from Amazon. (Rs 940)
> I am worried about the huge download size.
> 
> Can someone tell me if i can download the game torrent , and use it with my original MGS V CD Key ?
> ...





Search for mercs215 user's upload on TPB. I downloaded the same (uncracked) and it worked with steam.

Have PM'd you the link.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 5, 2015)

Weird thing is that the DVD has only 8 MB worth of data. Begging the question "why even bother".


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 5, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Somewhere around 50 iirc.


?? Chapter 2 starts after mission 31.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 5, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> ?? Chapter 2 starts after mission 31.



Maybe I'm wrong then, read it on reddit.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 17, 2015)

No Traces on Skull Face mission 



Spoiler



*images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/389918106231570651/7B6F2F630EFD09028FC60E8559755FD515BB2FE2/


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 17, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Weird thing is that the DVD has only 8 MB worth of data. Begging the question "why even bother".


That Serial Code inside is worth Rs940.
Many Indians prefer buying games from Stores instead of on-line. Maybe thats why they did this move.

The game is worth Rs 3600+ on Steam, where you still have to download all the files. In India we pay Rs940 for the same thing + free 8MB Steam Installer


----------



## Desmond (Oct 17, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> That Serial Code inside is worth *Rs940.*



Just have to be thankful for this I think.


----------



## Shah (Oct 19, 2015)

I have 2 snake trading cards on Steam. Looking to trade one for other cards. Anyone interested?


----------



## saiyaman (Oct 22, 2015)

I finished Metal Gear Solid, Sons of Liberty and Metal Gear Solid Snake Eater. Is it necessary to play Metal Gear Solid 4 to understand the entire story of Big Boss before playing this or?


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 22, 2015)

saiyaman said:


> I finished Metal Gear Solid, Sons of Liberty and Metal Gear Solid Snake Eater. Is it necessary to play Metal Gear Solid 4 to understand the entire story of Big Boss before playing this or?



MGSV happens before MGS4.

In chrono order:
MGS3
MGS: PO
MGS: PW
MGS:GZ
MGSV
MG
MG2
MGS
MGS2
MGS4
MGR


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2015)

Awakening was good. But this open world system after that feels incredibly boring an monotonous. Horse mechanics is not that good. Anytime I see a game with horse riding as core component, only to compare it with Gun the game and falling short in delivery.

Does it get better or all missions are set in bland dotted world of Afghanistan doing fetch, destroy, and rescue quests ? So much deliberate repetitive animation prolonging game time. And that Hideo Kojima: Hideo Kojima everywhere after each chapter credits is defining the new definition of narcissism. 

Fallout 3 did a much better job at open world.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 23, 2015)

I actually like the open world environment of MGS5. Because as you keep revisiting locations, you get more and more adept at infiltrating those locations. Not to mention it gets more and more challenging for your successive infiltrations as the enemies start adapting to your techniques. Therefore, you have to come up with newer techniques to infiltrate the same locations.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 23, 2015)

Faun said:


> Does it get better or all missions are set in bland dotted world of Afghanistan doing fetch, destroy, and rescue quests ? So much deliberate repetitive animation prolonging game time. And that Hideo Kojima: Hideo Kojima everywhere after each chapter credits is defining the new definition of narcissism.



After your stint is Afghanistan, you have to do missions in Central Africa as well.

Speaking of Hideo Kojima, you can get Hideo as a staff member for your base if you upload your Ground Zeroes saves. He has a S rating in Intel.


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> After your stint is Afghanistan, you have to do missions in Central Africa as well.



I'd play Splinter Cell or Alien Isolation if it just changes the location. I was played for couple of hours and got bored after similar missions in Afghanistan.

Arkham City and Dying light were earlier two games which I liked so much. This one just pales in comparison and feels mediocre, sits about few points higher than Mad Max.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Speaking of Hideo Kojima, you can get Hideo as a staff member for your base if you upload your Ground Zeroes saves. He has a S rating in Intel.


Don't have saves.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 23, 2015)

Faun said:


> I'd play Splinter Cell or Alien Isolation if it just changes the location. I was played for couple of hours and got bored after similar missions in Afghanistan.
> 
> Arkham City and Dying light were earlier two games which I liked so much. This one just pales in comparison and feels mediocre, sits about few points higher than Mad Max.



Those are different. MGS5 is about planning and execution. I sometimes replay my previous missions just to get a better rating or to do things differently. Plus the base management metagame reminds me of Assassin's Creed Revelations' and Assassin's Creed Brotherhood's metagames. I actually enjoy balancing base and staff management, developing and upgrading weapons and equipment, performing side ops and doing main missions and later in the game: attacking and defending FOBs. MGS5 is very multi-dimensional that way.



> Don't have saves.



I was actually pointing out his narcissism. 

He did it even crazier in Ground Zeroes. There is a mission where you have to rescue him from a base. After you rescue him, he appears on the title screen sitting alongside Snake. While you are browsing the mission list, he will occasionally run his hand along the menu and mess up your selection, in a 4th wall breaking way.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 23, 2015)

It seems that many people either love this game or find it plain boring. No middle ground. I finished downloading it today, hoping I am on the former.


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 23, 2015)

sygeek said:


> It seems that many people either love this game or find it plain boring. No middle ground. I finished downloading it today, hoping I am on the former.


The former is the majority. There is no universally loved game.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 23, 2015)

Plus the story is also good. Play for that if not anything else.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 24, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> The former is the majority. There is no universally loved game.


Majority of those players are creative and use different methods for accomplishing mission objectives. Most of the complainers are COD casuals who want linear and dramatic one track gameplay. They are the ones who play Games that require 2 digit IQ.
A vast majority love this game. Its just the loud and vocal minority that hates on it cuz they r afraid it will be a strong contender to Witcher 3  for G.O.T.Y. (Witcher 3 was gr8 but combat and skill tree system su¢ked donkey balls)


----------



## Desmond (Oct 24, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> cuz they r afraid it will be a strong contender to Witcher 3  for G.O.T.Y.



Well, Fallout 4 is yet to come.


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Majority of those players are creative and use different methods for accomplishing mission objectives. Most of the complainers are COD casuals who want linear and dramatic one track gameplay. They are the ones who play Games that require 2 digit IQ.



The AI suck balls. You know what this reminds me of ? GRAW and Splinter cells. Both were pretty good and not as forgiving.

Even for a 2 digit IQ person this game is not ground breaking. It's like Kojima wanted to try an open world game and made it just for the sake of it.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 24, 2015)

MGSV is so far GOTY for me. I'm liking it more than Witcher 3. Witcher 3 was pretty flat in terms of game design and level design. I'll just point out one comparison between Witcher 3 and MGSV that nobody else must have pointed out: Every tree and grass in MGSV acts as a sort of camo/cover whereas it's just a visual thing in Witcher 3 and has absolutely nothing to do with gameplay. In addition every tree can be destroyed in MGSV.


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 24, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> MGSV is so far GOTY for me. I'm liking it more than Witcher 3. Witcher 3 was pretty flat in terms of game design and level design. I'll just point out one comparison between Witcher 3 and MGSV that nobody else must have pointed out: Every tree and grass in MGSV acts as a sort of camo/cover whereas it's just a visual thing in Witcher 3 and has absolutely nothing to do with gameplay. In addition every tree can be destroyed in MGSV.


Meh, the grass cover was sometimes too ridiculous in mgs. A soldier could stand 1 feet away from you and would flash a light at you but he still wouldn't see you because you were hiding in the grass 

Tbh,  I don't think it deserves a goty just because chapter 2 was just horrible.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 24, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Meh, the grass cover was sometimes too ridiculous in mgs. A soldier could stand 1 feet away from you and would flash a light at you but he still wouldn't see you because you were hiding in the grass
> 
> Tbh,  I don't think it deserves a goty just because chapter 2 was just horrible.



Agreed that MGSV is not perfect. Other contenders for GOTY are Undertale and Fallout 4 but definitely not Witcher 3.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2015)

Don't jump over Quiet. Lethal consequence.

Don't throw empty magazines at her. Non lethal consequence.

I like Main Missions more. Side missions are generic just cause + splinter cell. 

*i.imgur.com/ut9lfUx.jpg


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 30, 2015)

Guys i am on PC, and around chapter 7,

So when can i play FOB mode?? Is this feature exclusive for consoles??  
And nyone else here who constantly goes into offline mode?


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Guys i am on PC, and around chapter 7,
> 
> So when can i play FOB mode?? Is this feature exclusive for consoles??
> And nyone else here who constantly goes into offline mode?



Around Mission 22.

- - - Updated - - -

This is best D-Dog


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 31, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> The 'burning' question after prologue
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I was right after all 
Got the hint about the plot twist from the very beginning.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 8, 2015)

OK..installed it today
and episode 1 launched instead of episode 0.

I think this is due to MGS:GZ I played earlier...am I correct ?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Nov 17, 2015)

When i am just chilling and doing fob and basically not capturing/fultoning enemies, i dont lost troops.
But when i do mission and side op, i lose a lot of soldiers, some Security Team or R&D Team will lose a level. My Waiting Room is empty since i beat the game. NO ONE GOES TO THE WAITING ROOM. I remember having a lot of people in Waiting Room when i was doing some 30ish Main Story Missions


I did Code Breaker mission so many times, fultoning 90+ soldiers everytime. But all it does it reduce the number of soldiers in Mother base.
I have not been attacked in FOB the entire month of November. And the number of soldiers in my FOB BRIG is  constant for weeks (260 something ). And yes, i do leave the game running the entire night.


My troop amount says x1400 for the past few weeks, never changing. Yet i can never fill up all my 4/4 bases. 


And what is this Soldier Capacity reached ?? 


I simply cannot fill up all the 200/200 space in my base. Soldiers simply dissapear. I dont have a single Harrasser or Unsanitary troublemaker, i always get rid of them even if they are S rank. I dont think there is a reason for my soldiers to simply leave

- - - Updated - - -

When i am just chilling and doing fob and basically not capturing/fultoning enemies, i dont lost troops.
But when i do mission and side op, i lose a lot of soldiers, some Security Team or R&D Team will lose a level. My Waiting Room is empty since i beat the game. NO ONE GOES TO THE WAITING ROOM. I remember having a lot of people in Waiting Room when i was doing some 30ish Main Story Missions


I did Code Breaker mission so many times, fultoning 90+ soldiers everytime. But all it does it reduce the number of soldiers in Mother base.
I have not been attacked in FOB the entire month of November. And the number of soldiers in my FOB BRIG is  constant for weeks (260 something ). And yes, i do leave the game running the entire night.


My troop amount says x1400 for the past few weeks, never changing. Yet i can never fill up all my 4/4 bases. 


And what is this Soldier Capacity reached ?? 


I simply cannot fill up all the 200/200 space in my base. Soldiers simply dissapear. I dont have a single Harrasser or Unsanitary troublemaker, i always get rid of them even if they are S rank. I dont think there is a reason for my soldiers to simply leave


----------



## HE-MAN (Nov 18, 2015)

May be they are unhappy... lol


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 27, 2015)

Completed 100%. Perfect game.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 28, 2015)

> There is another important secret in Metal Gear Solid V: a hidden event that can only be unlocked when very specific conditions are fulfilled.
> 
> *1.* You must have completed Mission 31.
> *2.* You must not own or be currently developing a nuclear weapon. If you have any nukes in stock, you must dismantle them.
> ...



The Metal Gear Solid V Players Trying To Do The Impossible


----------



## HE-MAN (Nov 30, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Completed 100%. Perfect game.



if you have played all other mgs to date you would probably have a different opinion


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 30, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> if you have played all other mgs to date you would probably have a different opinion


By perfect game I meant i got all achievements. Got 4 perfect games on Steam now. Game isn't perfect.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 16, 2015)

Kojima's new game will be published by Sony, is also coming to PC, won't be Silent Hills - Metal Gear Solid 5: The Phantom Pain for PS4 News


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 18, 2015)

Game of the Year 2015 â€” Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain - PC Gamer

See the backlash in the comments.


----------



## Cruzy (Dec 30, 2015)

Really??
How could MGS get the game of the year award?


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 30, 2015)

Cruzy said:


> Really??
> How could MGS get the game of the year award?



Was a great game at-least for me.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 28, 2016)

People are running around naked with female avatars in MGO.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 6, 2016)

started the game


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 9, 2016)

Increasing your bond level with D-Horse will eventually earn you the "poop on command" skill for D-Horse, which does exactly what it says.

Leaving horse droppings in the road will cause vehicles to swerve when driving over it.



11/10 would do again!! xDD


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 9, 2016)

This new MGS has too many of these unrealistic quirks lol, one or two jokes like this is okay but come on, this completely breaks the immersion and balance
Remember the rocket hand and the card board box


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 9, 2016)

now then.. no spoilers please.


----------



## chimera201 (May 18, 2016)

Kojima Productions' next work

*images.eurogamer.net/2015/articles/1/8/3/0/9/5/0/146351136243.jpg/EG11/resize/600x-1/quality/80/format/jpg


----------



## Desmond (May 18, 2016)

What is this? Source?


----------



## Alok (May 18, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> What is this? Source?



Its all over internet 

here is a link Official design for the new game of Kojima : gaming


----------



## chimera201 (May 18, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> What is this? Source?



The New Kojima Productions Logo Has A Secret - IG


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 18, 2016)

oh there was a thread for this...


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 2, 2016)

Once you see it you can't unsee it. You've been warned.


----------



## Alok (Jun 2, 2016)

[STRIKE]wtf am I dreaming 

- - - Updated - - -

wait confirm me its remake of game not any short movie or anything :thinking_NF:[/STRIKE]


its fu***** slot machine , kill youself konami


----------



## Desmond (Jun 2, 2016)

That is old news. Konami is no longer interested in developing games. They are focusing more on slot machines and other forms of gambling.

Jim Sterling always criticizes Konami in his "F*** Konami News" section: Jimquisition: Konami - YouTub


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 2, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> That is old news. Konami is no longer interested in developing games. They are focusing more on slot machines and other forms of gambling.
> 
> Jim Sterling always criticizes Konami in his "F*** Konami News" section: Jimquisition: Konami - YouTub



The video is new and it has a cutscene with next gen graphics.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 2, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> That is old news. Konami is no longer interested in developing games. They are focusing more on slot machines and other forms of gambling.
> 
> Jim Sterling always criticizes Konami in his "F*** Konami News" section: Jimquisition: Konami - YouTub


Well they are making pes 2017

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 20, 2019)

So, after long time Finally started this 
So far completed 11% of the game and this game is really awesome.
The Enemy AI increases with his skills I guess.
Also, D-Dog is really awesome the only thing is Snake has to travel a lot on Foot if no vehicles 
I try to complete each mission on Stealth


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 20, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> Snake has to travel a lot on Foot if no vehicles



Destroy the radars. You can land the helicopter in the outpost itself then.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 20, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> Destroy the radars. You can land the helicopter in the outpost itself then.


But I think the radars will be back again in Outpost after some time and are not permanently destroyed and the LZ is specific to some areas only and not anywhere.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 20, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> But I think the radars will be back again in Outpost after some time and are not permanently destroyed and the LZ is specific to some areas only and not anywhere.



They are permanently destroyed.

You can even do this:


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 23, 2019)

I got fooled with Dummy enemy soldiers . Even the Binocular marks them


----------

